# MySQL startet nicht mehr in Xampp (MariaDB)



## thegamehhh (1. November 2015)

Seit dem XAMPP mit MariaDB läuft, habe ich fast nur noch Probleme. Wirklich grauenhaft, wenn man mit MySQL in XAMPP vorher gar keine Probleme hatte.

Da ich vorher keinerlei Probleme hatte mit MySQL, habe ich mich auch wenig bis gar nicht mit den ErrorLogs beschäftigen müssen.

Heute morgen lief noch alles ohne Probleme und nach dem ich den PC wieder startete, läuft MySQL nun auch nicht mehr.


```
2015-10-30 15:28:07 df4 InnoDB: Warning: Using innodb_additional_mem_pool_size is DEPRECATED. This option may be removed in future releases, together with the option innodb_use_sys_malloc and with the InnoDB's internal memory allocator.
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Using mutexes to ref count buffer pool pages
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use Windows interlocked functions
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Memory barrier is not used
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.3
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Not using CPU crc32 instructions
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Highest supported file format is Barracuda.
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Log scan progressed past the checkpoint lsn 4477670
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Database was not shutdown normally!
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages
151030 15:28:07 [Note] InnoDB: from the doublewrite buffer...
InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 4477680
151030 15:28:08 [Note] InnoDB: 128 rollback segment(s) are active.
151030 15:28:08 [Note] InnoDB: Waiting for purge to start
151030 15:28:08 [Note] InnoDB:  Percona XtraDB (http://www.percona.com) 5.6.22-72.0 started; log sequence number 4477680
151030 15:28:08 [Note] Plugin 'FEEDBACK' is disabled.
151030 15:28:08 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '::'.
2015-10-30 15:28:25 322c InnoDB: Warning: Using innodb_additional_mem_pool_size is DEPRECATED. This option may be removed in future releases, together with the option innodb_use_sys_malloc and with the InnoDB's internal memory allocator.
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Using mutexes to ref count buffer pool pages
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use Windows interlocked functions
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Memory barrier is not used
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.3
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Not using CPU crc32 instructions
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Highest supported file format is Barracuda.
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Log scan progressed past the checkpoint lsn 4477670
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Database was not shutdown normally!
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages
151030 15:28:25 [Note] InnoDB: from the doublewrite buffer...
InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 4477680
151030 15:28:26 [Note] InnoDB: 128 rollback segment(s) are active.
151030 15:28:26 [Note] InnoDB: Waiting for purge to start
151030 15:28:26 [Note] InnoDB:  Percona XtraDB (http://www.percona.com) 5.6.22-72.0 started; log sequence number 4477680
151030 15:28:26 [Note] Plugin 'FEEDBACK' is disabled.
151030 15:28:26 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '::'.
```

Nachdem ich am 30.10. (siehe ErrorLog) bereits das Problem hatte, habe ich heute erneut das selbe Problem mit dem selben ErrorLog.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, so dass ich diesen ErrorLog verstehe und MySQL wieder zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## SpiceLab (1. November 2015)

Vielleicht ist Dir damit geholfen: http://articlebin.michaelmilette.co...-to-mariadb-in-xampp-in-5-minutes-on-windows/


----------



## thegamehhh (1. November 2015)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist Dir damit geholfen: http://articlebin.michaelmilette.co...-to-mariadb-in-xampp-in-5-minutes-on-windows/


Ich habe es mal ausprobiert. Schauen ob es hilft. Ansonsten habe ich in phpMyAdmin jetzt diese Meldung

```
Warning in .\libraries\dbi\DBIMysqli.class.php#261
mysqli_query(): (HY000/1030): Got error 22 &quot;Invalid argument&quot; from storage engine MyISAM

Backtrace

.\libraries\dbi\DBIMysqli.class.php#261: mysqli_query(
object,
string 'SELECT * FROM `mysql`.`db` LIMIT 1',
integer 0,
)
.\libraries\DatabaseInterface.class.php#246: PMA_DBI_Mysqli->realQuery(
string 'SELECT * FROM `mysql`.`db` LIMIT 1',
object,
integer 0,
)
.\libraries\check_user_privileges.lib.php#46: PMA_DatabaseInterface->tryQuery(string 'SELECT * FROM `mysql`.`db` LIMIT 1')
.\libraries\check_user_privileges.lib.php#395: PMA_checkRequiredPrivilgesForAdjust()
.\libraries\List_Database.class.php#17: require_once(.\libraries\check_user_privileges.lib.php)
.\libraries\PMA.php#17: require_once(.\libraries\List_Database.class.php)
.\libraries\common.inc.php#1089: include_once(.\libraries\PMA.php)
.\index.php#12: require_once(.\libraries\common.inc.php)
```


----------

